# Little girl in the sunflower patch



## joann31 (Sep 4, 2009)

Newbie here! I took these for someone and she wants them to be frame worthy. I have PS Elements and have tried a few things but nothing really looks great. Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## Mturulski (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't know if this edit is "frame worthy" but i played with it for a few minutes, and it might get you pointed in the right direction. The file size was pretty small, but I did what i could, and i think it's an improvement.


----------



## joann31 (Sep 4, 2009)

It looks much better! So can you tell me a little of what you did so I can work on the rest? How did you get the sky to look less cloudy and gloomy? And her skin looks better too.


----------



## Mturulski (Sep 4, 2009)

I did a curves adjustment to brighten it up a little, then added a touch of vibrance, and cloned out the wire.


----------



## jasonkt (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi!  This is my quick take on my favorite image in this set:






I'm not a pro and there are some more things you could do, like sharpening of course, and I would recommend doing a lot of research on youtube...just keep searching for different terms and tools as you learn them, there are a lot of photoshop tutorials out there.   Also, I know that if I were to print this out at home on my cheap printer, I'd have to brighten it considerably due to it looking better darker on my laptop monitor (pics come out really muddy if I don't).  Also, since I did this with my laptop monitor it might look like crap on yours.  Who knows!  This thing isn't calibrated at all.

Anyway, some of the techniques I used were increasing contrast, lightening the shadows, nudging the vibrancy up and overall saturation down while increasing yellow saturation a bit, crop, and vignette.  If you have any questions about any of these, each of which I just adjusted by eye and rather quickly, feel free to ask!


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 28, 2009)

*





my go, a quickie, just for ideas though, I like the shot. H

Blur background
sharpen girl
levels adjust on both
hue sat on both
*


----------



## artist (Sep 28, 2009)

i would also go in and select the sky and play around with lightening it up, getting rid of the dark grey and maybe punching it up with some blue--- it looks ominous! i'm not sure what the limitations are with ps elements . can you use a mask to select it? 

i agree with the above. bascially to add contrast and saturate a bit (don't over do it though) you might want to sharpen a few select areas too (in filters). btw, very cute kid


----------



## Peano (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not sure what tools Elements has (I'm using CS4), and also not sure how comfortable you are working with layers and masks. I'm pretty sure Elements doesn't come with layer masks, but there's a free add-on you can find through Google.

Here is (briefly) what I did in this edit:

(edited out by me)


----------



## [Dillz] (Oct 1, 2009)

Here......I edited it for you. Use it if you like.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, no one else did anything with this one, so I had a go at it:


----------



## JIP (Oct 1, 2009)

I know it's a little late for this but I think when shooting a little girl in a field of sunflowers it might be better to include a few more sunflowers in the images.  I don't know the angles you had so I don't want to sound like I am passing judgement but it would have been better to get a little higher angle or pick a few more or something.


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is my take on the 3.. its cool to see everyone elses take on the pictures


----------



## firstinretail (Oct 4, 2009)

quick 30 second delete job, but you get the idea


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2009)

That's a great example of why most selective color images are a bad idea. :er:


----------



## Through-the-lens (Dec 30, 2009)

hope you like D


----------

